# DIY Stealth Valentine One (V1) Concealed Display Hardwire Install (BWW)



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's my version of the V1 Stealth Hardwire.
1. Remove rear view mirror and notch out black portion.








2. Run wire in the headliner and down the pillar. Ziptie for good measure.








3. Run wire from fuse box area to drivers DIS. I removed the vent to make it easier.








4. Wire V1 to fuse box.








5. Notch out cover.








6. Rewire concealed display to have the phone jack coming out the back.








7. Reinstall and clean up. Happy motoring.


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (yam)*

that is Awesome!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (GTI017)*

No offense, seriously, because I commend the ingenuity of what you've done...
(...and I didn't install the concealed display unit...but...)
I hardwired my V1 by running the cable from the window where the unit is mounted (same location as yours), above the rear view mirror, in to the headliner, down the pillar, behind the side of the dash (all by pushing the cable in to the spaces with a credit card), and in to the fuse box... took about 5 minutes, I didn't pull headliners and pillar covers off, didn't destroy the instrument cluster dash plastic (well...because I didn't install the dash/night unit), and it's solidly hardwired (but easily removed if I decide to sell the car, etc).
I just seriously cringe when people take a new car and start cutting and drilling for zero reason. Loss of resale comes to mind. I'm 'particular' about my things, I guess...
My install is slightly different because I'm not using the dash unit (can't see the point since the V1 is doing the exact same thing about 1.5 feet away)...but kudos to you anyhoo.


_Modified by Tarik D at 4:21 PM 3-21-2006_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (yam)*

Yam really nice job with the conceled display looks great. Way to much effort in running the line to the detector, no need to remove pillar the wire tucks right in with a CC, or small screw driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (judgegavel)*

I hear you about the pillar. But, seriously, it doesn't even take 2 minutes to remove though. I was more worried about getting it dirty (wore gloves) then breaking it.
No offense taken. I find it distracting at night with the lights flashing up there. As for loss of resale, I could easily replace that piece and nobody would know the difference. Its all about the integrated look for me. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (yam)*

As for location, thats nice, and very clean, but I think it might distract me too much there, and the higher the better. I wish we had enough room between the headliner and the rear veiw mirror, that would be the the perfect spot for the V1. I have mine on the passenger side right next to rearveiw mirror, its nice there because its virtually unnoticable when pulled over, but I have to yell at my passengers when they fold down their visor. I was planning on running the remote line under the dash and secure it right under the climate control, but I've been too lazy thus far.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (judgegavel)*

I love the DIS system. Especially with NAV, trip meter functions (and now v1), I can look down and get all the info at the same place. I need to pay attention to the road more...


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_I love the DIS system. Especially with NAV, trip meter functions (and now v1), I can look down and get all the info at the same place. I need to pay attention to the road more...

Yea thats a much better place than my plan for the remote, the only thing is it seems like it would be akward to hit the mute button there. The ultimate would be to actually get it to display in the DIS, I saw post somewhere that someone was working on this , had it on a B7 A4.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (judgegavel)*

I'll probably end up getting the V1 into the DIS system if it ever comes out. 
The mute button still works on the detector itself.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_I'll probably end up getting the V1 into the DIS system if it ever comes out. 



+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And congrats on the install: ingenious and clean. Come resale time, you can always change out the plastic piece that was cut. OR charge a premium for the time invested


----------



## lcohen999 (Mar 3, 2001)

I am just wondering on the stealth side.
If you do get pulled over, you will have that nice V1 right under your cluster, how are you going to explain that to the cops?


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (lcohen999)*

Its not illegal in CA to use a detector. I use the concealed display so the detector itself doesn't light up (especially at night). Still thinking of an easy way of making a plain case like the toyguy mod...


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

added to DIY, thanks







*sparx*


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (limesparks)*

So the concealed display takes care of the lights...but when the officer walks up to your window, will you be scrambling to hide the V1 that's on your windshield?


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_So the concealed display takes care of the lights...but when the officer walks up to your window, will you be scrambling to hide the V1 that's on your windshield?









And the officer will think you're stashing a gun and drag you out through the window by your ear.


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

I never thought of that --


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_
And the officer will think you're stashing a gun and drag you out through the window by your ear.

I keep my V1 in the ashtray compartment (insert removed) when I park and I put it there as I was stopping when I was pulled over. Maybe I looked harmless to the officer. My V1 is not hardwired (goes from vehicle to vehicle with me), so I discreetly unplugged the cord and tucked it under the armrest so nothing was really obvious from the passenger window.
If you decide to go to court over your ticket, many judges won't give you the time of day if the officer's report states that you had a radar detector.
We keep the concealed display in the truck. I'm so short, that I have to shift my entire body to hit the mute button on the detector. (No, I don't have to sit on a phone book, or have blocks on the pedals, to drive the truck.)
Nice job on the installation & documenting it.


_Modified by barklesswonders at 2:51 PM 3/22/2006_


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (barklesswonders)*

Remind me why would I bother taking it down? I get tailgaters at night following me when they see the V1 lights. Especially on 80 in the Reno/Tahoe Area.
If I get pulled over for speeding, I probably was speeding. Not going to waste my time to fight it.


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (yam)*

We have an friend who's a CHP officer and according to him, officers as "less pleasant" when they see a radar detector hanging in the windshield. I don't know how true it is, but I know the officer could have written me up for 90 mph (I wasn't paying attention), since that's what I was going when the V1 lit up with the lidar, but instead he wrote me up for 16+.
If I'm speeding and I get ticketed, then I deserve the ticket. But since I wasn't written up at 90 mph, I'll go to traffic school to keep it off my record.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_I didn't pull headliners and pillar covers off, didn't destroy the instrument cluster dash plastic (well...because I didn't install the dash/night unit), and it's solidly hardwired (but easily removed if I decide to sell the car, etc).
I just seriously cringe when people take a new car and start cutting and drilling for zero reason. Loss of resale comes to mind. I'm 'particular' about my things, I guess...
My install is slightly different because I'm not using the dash unit (can't see the point since the V1 is doing the exact same thing about 1.5 feet away)...but kudos to you anyhoo.


That piece is replaceable.. not a big deal at all.. If that made you cringe then you'd hate my jetta insatll which I will also be doing on the A3


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (yam)*

How hard was it to pull off the A-pillar cover?
Thanks,
Bruintoo


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
That piece is replaceable.. not a big deal at all.. If that made you cringe then you'd hate my jetta insatll which I will also be doing on the A3

























Holy crap that's a serious install








You are deffinately ambitious! 
T.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (yam)*

Here's mine.
-Tarik


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (yam)*

Anyone able to give me a part number for the plastic cover over the steering column, below the cluster (see pictures 5 and 7 below)?
TIA









_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Here's my version of the V1 Stealth Hardwire.
1. Remove rear view mirror and notch out black portion.








2. Run wire in the headliner and down the pillar. Ziptie for good measure.








3. Run wire from fuse box area to drivers DIS. I removed the vent to make it easier.








4. Wire V1 to fuse box.








5. Notch out cover.








6. Rewire concealed display to have the phone jack coming out the back.








7. Reinstall and clean up. Happy motoring.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (skotti)*

Bump for a part number (see above)-
and has anyone seen/tried this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentine-...c1288


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (skotti)*

8P0 953 515 6PS


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (mike3141)*

Thanks, Mike- I Googled the part#, and found this parts listing in PDF format (helpful to have!):
http://www.masseysautoparts.com/srch/8/s8P09.htm
I was able to find the part there (it is actually the piece above the one you listed)- but thanks for pointing me in the right direction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Now I'm debating the auto-dimming mirror with the V1 concealed display built into the mirror...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
Now I'm debating the auto-dimming mirror with the V1 concealed display built into the mirror...









I remember seeing that as well back in the day before I got my STi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ukchris (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Bump for a part number (see above)-
and has anyone seen/tried this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentine-...c1288

Seen it? I made it!


----------



## ukchris (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (ukchris)*

This one may be more interesting as it is an actual OEM mirror from an Audi TT:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (ukchris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ukchris* »_This one may be more interesting as it is an actual OEM mirror from an Audi TT:









After some thought, I'm curious: other than the obvious (cool) unobtrusive mounting of the V1 concealed display in the mirror, doesn't putting the display there defeat the purpose of a 'concealed' display? It's in the same area where you'd look to see your V1; it also makes it visible to everyone behind you.
But it is cool...


----------



## ukchris (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: DIY Stealth Valentine One (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_After some thought, I'm curious: other than the obvious (cool) unobtrusive mounting of the V1 concealed display in the mirror, doesn't putting the display there defeat the purpose of a 'concealed' display? It's in the same area where you'd look to see your V1; it also makes it visible to everyone behind you.
But it is cool...









I think it's an important point and would agree that if you have your V1 mounted on the mirror or centrally then the mirror adds little benefit. Most of the people I have worked with look to mount the V1 elsewhere, in a disguised case on the visor, in the head liner, in a head rest or in th eback of the cabin such that it is out of the way and harder to spot.
With regard to people following you watching I find it hard to believe that a car behind you can make out anything useful, a few lights could be a compass or whatever even if it is visible. One thing I like about my mirror is that it is angled towards me and in the ideal spot to keep an eye on it, havine the mute button in easy reach is a big plus too. Bottom line is that we're all individuals, otherwise we'd all be driving identical cars and dressing the same.


----------



## BW11 (Nov 9, 2011)

It appears that the OP did a lot of hard and good work but I am puzzled about the purpose. It seems to me that the display on the V-1 hanging on the windscreen would be easier to monitor than the concealed display unit mounted on the steering collumn?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Another zombie thread back from the dead!

I ended up putting my remote display in the same location as the OP- but I didn't cut the plastic 'hood' over the steering column- I used velcro to hold the display in place above the column.

Your question- I think it's a personal preference- I prefer to have my eyes glance down, as I see the display and my speed. I feel like I take my eyes off the road longer to look 'up'.
Also- I think most people mount the V1 much higher in the windshield,for better coverage (especially to the rear). And I mount mine close to, and to the right of, the mirror, up high. Less visible when you are driving in states where they are illegal (I lived in VA)- and less visible to the officer who pulls you over (rationale is you will definitely get a ticket if the cop knows you have a radar detector).


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

well since its back, this is a solution that i fully expect to own by the end of tomorrow 










http://www.blendmount.com/valentine.html


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Rub-ISH said:


> well since its back, this is a solution that i fully expect to own by the end of tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought our mirror wasn't compatible with this mount.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Uber-A3 said:


> I thought our mirror wasn't compatible with this mount.


Yep.

Mine certainly isn't.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

My rear view is but that is because I have a standard mirror...with no dimming or power present. It's the exact same mount as the one shown on the blend mount site


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmmm...when I called them, they said it won't work with my mirror.
My mirror is basic as well.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Well I'll let you know when I get back to my car! Won't be till the new year but I am positive that it's the correct one. Even the instructions that came with the mount have the picture that matches my mirror


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, let us know. I'd be interested in that setup.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Update...The Blend mount works just fine with standard non powered mirror.

I've had mine installed for about a week now. Its a little cumbersome to install with the two standard allens that are provided but once its in snug its pretty cool


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I finally got around to running my Escort remote power cord and display today. The wire tucked all the way around the headliner, pillar, and dash with just a couple of tight spots. I used some leftover 3M trim tape to stick the demote display onto the bottom of the trim ledge between the steering column and MFD. It only subtracted about 1/16" from the uppermost steering column adjustment. Had to black tape over the bright green power light.

























Question: If the detector (8500 X50) only has forward antenna, does it matter if the rearview mirror partly blocks the back side?


----------

